# RAW feeding rottweiler puppy



## kckpr (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi Folks,

New to this forum. We just brought home a rottweiler puppy. He's 8 weeks old now, and as soon as I brought him home I started him on RAW chicken. The research I've read said to feed the pups 2-3% of their ideal adult body weight. His father is 110lbs, and the mother is 105lbs. My question is should I be worrying that he's not eating 2.25 - 3.3 lbs of meet per day? Today is the 6th day he's been fed RAW, and I'm worried that he's not getting enough food. He looks OK, and our first vet visit is later today as well, so I guess I'll see if his weight is alright. 

So far, I'm really liking the benefits of RAW, mostly that his poops are so small and practically no smell. Again, I'm just worried he's not eating enough. Should I supplement with anything else? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Honestly, I let puppies eat what they want as long as they are healthy and are where they should be weight-wise. Sometimes, their adult weight means they are being given more food than their little bellies can hold. They'll either turn their noses up at it when they're full (my recently passed guy although he wasn't a puppy), pack it all in anyway then lay there looking like a pregnant goat (Buck, my Bluetick), or pack it all in then barf part of it up later because there's just no room (Iorveth, my Xolo). If your pup is like either of my younger two, I wouldn't offer that extra food they don't have room for.

It's often suggested to feed a puppy 10% of his current body weight until that reaches the adult amount. For example, we'll use 2.5 lbs for your guy's adult meals. For now, you can feed him 10% of what he weighs NOW and you keep adjusting it as he gains weight and grows until he's reached that 2.5 lbs. From there, you just kind of figure out how much HE needs to keep his individual self at a good weight. 

My smallest guy is 60 lbs and, depending on what I'm feeding him, he gets anywhere between 2 and 3 lbs even though 2-3% is less than 2 lbs. He's a young, fit guy with a metabolism I envy and he just needs more food. You might find that your guy does too. 

It really isn't terribly difficult, but I remember how nervous I was. As time goes on, it will become much simpler to you and, when you get your next puppy (whenever that may be), you'll feel like it's a breeze because you had your current little one to help you learn.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Exactly what D&BM said. And, don't forget, you can generally transition an awful lot quicker with a puppy than you can with an older dog. That means you can start adding in new proteins and organs a lot more quickly. When I transitioned my 12 week old pup, he was eating something like 3 different proteins plus small amounts of organs in the first week. Just watch the poops.


----------



## kckpr (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you guys so much for the reassurance. I just don't want to mess something up out of my ignorance. He really ate well for his dinner last night. This morning's breakfast, he ate decently. Just picked up the leftovers and saved them for his next meal. 

Thanks for the tip on the different proteins. He adapted really quickly to RAW, with no issues. So I think I'll start looking into other proteins instead of just chicken. I did give him the organs that came with the chicken, and he seemed perfectly fine.

On another note, my vet wants me to switch him to a large breed puppy food. Said that it's designed to make sure they don't grow too fast. She's worried that he'll grow too fast on RAW. With the large breed puppy food, she said they hold certain things back to slow their growth. Any thoughts on that? I don't see switching since he's doing well on RAW ...


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

D&BM hit it on the nose!! And don't listen to the vet on this one. As long as you are getting those organ meats incorporated in there, your pup will be fine as far as nutrients. Liver is the best!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

kckpr said:


> Thank you guys so much for the reassurance. I just don't want to mess something up out of my ignorance. He really ate well for his dinner last night. This morning's breakfast, he ate decently. Just picked up the leftovers and saved them for his next meal.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the different proteins. He adapted really quickly to RAW, with no issues. So I think I'll start looking into other proteins instead of just chicken. I did give him the organs that came with the chicken, and he seemed perfectly fine.
> 
> On another note, my vet wants me to switch him to a large breed puppy food. Said that it's designed to make sure they don't grow too fast. She's worried that he'll grow too fast on RAW. With the large breed puppy food, she said they hold certain things back to slow their growth. Any thoughts on that? I don't see switching since he's doing well on RAW ...


They actually grow considerably slower on raw, and will always reach their normal genetic size. Four of my five have been raised on raw from puppies, and by looking at my sig picture they all grew to their correct size. It's really good for larger breeds, especially to have the slow growth. That is nothing more than a pitch to push you to buy kibble from his office.


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

naturalfeddogs said:


> They actually grow considerably slower on raw, and will always reach their normal genetic size. Four of my five have been raised on raw from puppies, and by looking at my sig picture they all grew to their correct size. It's really good for larger breeds, especially to have the slow growth. That is nothing more than a pitch to push you to buy kibble from his office.


Vet's don't always know much about nutrition! I have never heard of one saying that there are "things in kibble" that helps them not grow too fast. Load of crap. LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

What vets know come from large kibble companies like purina. That's their only nutrition education, then on top of that they also get a majority of their income from the sales of kibble in their office.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Nope. Don't worry about raw causing them to grow too fast. In fact, two of the biggest supporters who helped me learn how to feed raw have a small pack of Great Danes that were raised on raw. Both also successfully raised healthy litters of Danes. There used to be quite a few Dane owners here before life happened and the forum got quieter. Their Danes all reached the size they genetically should have. 

My guys are the size they should be.


----------



## Uzies Pal (Nov 7, 2013)

Sgrecco said:


> D&BM hit it on the nose!! And don't listen to the vet on this one. As long as you are getting those organ meats incorporated in there, your pup will be fine as far as nutrients. Liver is the best!!


Yep, DVM's don't get a lot of schooling on specific foods/nutrition, as this is a quote from one that attended a weekend seminar that I also attended. Certain 'companies' come in and educate the vets on food and ingredients, but like this forum, so many dogs are doing great on raw. I gained much confidence from all of you here! thanks!


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

Following with interest.  I have a 12 week old Doberman who should top out at about 90 lbs. She's about 15 now I think.

Not to hijack, because I hope this will help the OP too, but how do you know how lean is too lean? She was on kibble from the breeder and was very round, and it seems like she's lost that round look very quickly (which I think is a good thing). I'm pretty sure she would just keep eating if I'd let her... I'm happy to feed her more but I've never raw fed a puppy before - only my rescue and she was probably 7 when we switched over.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Raw fed dogs generally are leaner than kibble fed dogs, due mostly in part to lack of all the unnecessary junk that's in kibble, however they do have really nice muscle tone. And when I say leaner, I mean in a very healthy way. Most raw fed dogs are actually the correct weight, where kibble fed ones tend to be more overweight.


----------



## kckpr (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes, thanks for all the info. Pup is still going strong, and he's eating more and eating very well. Surprised he can already devour the bones in a chicken drumstick. We started to feed him some pork chops, as that's all we had in the freezer. Had no issues eating that either. Now to try to find a meat store here on the island to get different protein sources. I did buy some beef liver and chicken hearts/gizzards/liver, but having a hard time finding other organ meats.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Where abouts do you live? Roughly? Miami Raw Feeding have plenty of variety and are able to ship quite cheaply.


----------



## kckpr (Jun 24, 2015)

MollyWoppy said:


> Where abouts do you live? Roughly? Miami Raw Feeding have plenty of variety and are able to ship quite cheaply.


I live in Hawaii on Oahu. Us Hawaiians are used to shipping costs costing more than the actual product, which is why it's tough sometimes to buy online. It seems that most of the time, if it's not on Amazon Prime, it's not worth buying online. I googled Miami Raw Feeding. Prices seem to be decent, but no mention how much shipping to Hawaii would be. I do like that you can get all sorts of different cuts that I can't find here tho! Thanks for the info.


----------



## kckpr (Jun 24, 2015)

Just a follow up. I contacted Miami Raw, and unfortunately, the shipping to Hawaii is $150 ...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ugh. Try some of the others too. Raw paws.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

emirae1091 said:


> Following with interest.  I have a 12 week old Doberman who should top out at about 90 lbs. She's about 15 now I think.
> 
> Not to hijack, because I hope this will help the OP too, but how do you know how lean is too lean? She was on kibble from the breeder and was very round, and it seems like she's lost that round look very quickly (which I think is a good thing). I'm pretty sure she would just keep eating if I'd let her... I'm happy to feed her more but I've never raw fed a puppy before - only my rescue and she was probably 7 when we switched over.


For this particular dog, this is too lean. I wouldn't call him skinny though since he was about a year and a half old and wasn't done filling out. I keep meaning to get a picture of him at the weight he is now (which is perfect for him) but every time I take one, the lighting is bad and it's useless for the purpose of comparing it to his "too lean" photo.


----------



## kckpr (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Just a follow up. My pup, Hiro, is eating very well. He's up to about 2 lbs per day. He currently weighs in at 20lbs, and he's 10 weeks old. I can easily feel his ribs, but cannot see them. He truly does love his food, and he just puts it away so quickly compared to how long it took him to eat before. lol

Now, just need to keep searching for other proteins. He's doing well on chicken, and he's had salmon (once). He's also been eating chicken hearts/gizzards, as well as beef liver. Got my hands on a turkey, so he'll be getting that soon. I've been looking online for raw providers, but shipping is so cost-prohibitive for us. Need to find a local source for my "exotic" meats. lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How about pork?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Just be sure your salmon doesn't come from the Pacific Northwest. Cooked, our salmon is fine, but when fed raw, there is a parasite risk to dogs that is fatal. It sucks because we don't even have to leave our property to fish for salmon during the runs every year, but hey, more for us. They can have sardines!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Finally got one good enough. 



This is where I like this dog to be at weight-wise. You can still see ribs when he's moving around, but you can't see them at rest. They are still easily felt. He doesn't have a waist, but that's just because of the way he's built. He does still have a nice tuck. 

Side note since people feel the need to point it out to me all the time: His collar sits up on his neck like that because he's hairless. Something about the lack of fur prevents the collar from slipping back down to where it's supposed to be like it does on coated dogs. It REALLY likes to get caught in the dip between skull and neck.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He sure has grown up since I saw him last, looking good.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think that's the first whole body picture I have seen of him. He's cool looking!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Herzo said:


> He sure has grown up since I saw him last, looking good.





naturalfeddogs said:


> I think that's the first whole body picture I have seen of him. He's cool looking!


Thanks, guys. He's an awesome dog. I have never seen a dog with so much natural athleticism. He moves like a coyote. Best dog I've ever had in so many ways.


----------



## kckpr (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Quick update: been feeding my Hiro raw now since we brought him home at 8 weeks old. He's now 5 months and doing really well. I do have a question though. We've given him pork neck and short ribs, but he doesn't eat the bones. He'll go at it getting every bit of meat off, and I'll see him chew on the bones, but he never actually eats them. Chicken bones, he always eats those. Is he just too young to handle the pork neck and short rib bones? Oh, I even gave him ox tail, and same thing, he would clean off all the meat, but leave the bone. Are there other types of bones I can give to a 5 month old puppy instead of chicken?

Thanks


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Turkey necks and pork ribs would work for a puppy his size.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Pork Tails. Duck frames/necks/feet. Quail, Rabbit.


----------



## kckpr (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks again for the help! I saw folks feeding pork necks, and when I found them in bulk on sale, I was so happy. Then so bummed when he would work on it for ever, to get every last bit of meat off, but wouldn't eat the bones. 

He eats chicken so fast, bones and all, I was hoping to find another bone source for him. I'll give the pork ribs a try, but that's hard, as I'll want to eat them ... lol


----------



## 2friendsdogsupply (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi ....we have a small local company that makes raw food for all dogs at affordable prices. If you are interested please email us at [email protected]


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

2friendsdogsupply said:


> Hi ....we have a small local company that makes raw food for all dogs at affordable prices. If you are interested please email us at [email protected]


I've seen this same posting in at least five posts. You may want to stop spamming.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have reported at least two of them. I can't believe all the posts are even still up.


----------

